# Paypal cracking down on flashcart stores



## Costello (Apr 5, 2012)

It is no secret that back in November 2010, Paypal successfully took down our #1 sponsor and partner site ShopTemp.com. All they had to do was freeze their account with all the funds put on hold indefinitely. Well, it seems that lately they have been cracking down harder on flashcart stores. Most if not all of the major flashcarts sites are no longer able to offer Paypal as a payment method. They block accounts without warning and chances of settling it are slim to none.  A couple of major sites were hit very recently: our main sponsor ETcome, our former partner VideoGamePlaza, DSCartshop, ZhuZhuChina, 0shippingzone, and many more.

Paypal being gone, what payment options does that leave you? If you are looking to purchase a product from such sites, there are not a lot of options left. Let's go through the few methods still available to date:






Note that only a very small selection of online stores offer AlertPay as a payment method, due to their poor service, the lack of options for merchants and their excessively high fees. Ultimately you will probably have to resort to *online bank card payment*, usually both credit and regular debit cards being accepted. This method consists in using, at the time of the payment, an external payment gateway hosted on the (secure) website of a bank. Once the bank receives your card information, it proceeds to transferring the money to the seller and notifies the store that the payment has been made. In most cases the seller doesn't get to receive or store your bank card information, although it may happen in particular situations.

Naturally, it can prove difficult to resort to using your bank card for online payments. Credit card fraud has always existed and will always exist. Besides, your bank does not offer the same level of protection as Paypal (disputes, case resolution and such). Which is why *we recommend that you use bank card payments only on the most reliable sites*. Be particularly cautious when purchasing something online on a site that is not widely popular.

Lastly if you're in the market for flashcarts in particular, we will of course suggest that you make your purchases on our partner website ETcome. They have proven to be a very reliable partner for the past 6 months and by trusting them with your purchases, you are also *helping* *us* to maintain our site alive as they provide the necessary income for all our servers and other expenses.


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 5, 2012)

That's sad. I know a lot of users on this forum rely on shops that use paypal because they are too young for credit cards.

Guess it can't be helped though. Most people use flashcarts illegally. I doubt hundreds of american children have imported Pokemon x Nobunaga's Ambition and are using a flashcart to play a translated backup of their own copy.


----------



## andy26129 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ive always hated Paypal with all my Internethearts, they should have won worst company in America. Im I right sprinkle covered tempers.


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 5, 2012)

That blows goat cock.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 5, 2012)

no wonder lulz hacked the guys. they seem to ignore the fact tht it is allowed in some countries or they cracking down based on their country's law? they seem to be taking advantage of their market position. i guess cc or dc is probably a good option for now.

PS - even shaun decided to post a sarcastic image.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 5, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> no wonder lulz hacked the guys. they seem to ignore the fact tht it is allowed in some countries or they cracking down based on their country's law? they seem to be taking advantage of their market position. i guess cc or dc is probably a good option for now.
> 
> *PS - even shaun decided to post a sarcastic image.*


You mean Costello? 

This sucks. Hope my R4 and Supercards lasts


----------



## Mr. Prince (Apr 5, 2012)

I kinda knew that something like this was coming, so I bought another copy of each flashcart I own


----------



## YayMii (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, ass. Just when my brother decided he was going to buy himself a 3DS and a DStwo. Well at least there's the option of buying a Visa gift card and using that to make the online purchase more securely.


----------



## id242 (Apr 5, 2012)

A few alternatives to paypal.

digitalriver.com
2Checkout.com
AlertPay.com ** TRY THIS ONE **
TrialPay.com
E-junkie.com
checkout.google.com
bitcoin.org
moneybrokers.com ** not to be confused with moneyhookers.com, a completely different site **
paymate.com
obopay.com
payments.amazon.com
kagi.com
neteller.com
paypay.com
ccnow.com ** TRY THIS ONE **
libertyreserve.com
strictpay.com
perfectmoney.com
NETeller.com
EntroPay.com
Webmoney.com


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 5, 2012)

SCREW THAT GODDAMN PEST! : :


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, just one more year until I'm old enough to have my own credit card. I thought it was quite odd that a few sites weren't offering PayPal as an option anymore. I'm glad I now know the reason.


----------



## Costello (Apr 5, 2012)

id242 said:


> A few alternatives to paypal.
> 
> digitalriver.com
> 2Checkout.com
> ...



as far as i know, most of those sites require you to be an american-based registered business to operate with them.
which is not the case of most flashcart stores...


----------



## id242 (Apr 5, 2012)

Costello said:


> as far as i know, most of those sites require you to be an american-based registered business to operate with them.
> which is not the case of most flashcart stores...



I was hoping that by posting my current "alternatives to paypal" list, there might be at least one in there that could be of help


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 5, 2012)

I hate paypal for a while now and never even bothered using it, its seriously the worst way to pay online. Just been using one of those pre-paid visa cards and its been working great although a little expensive but atleast its better than paypal.


----------



## Another World (Apr 5, 2012)

it would be nice if someone put the blame back on nintendo. they were the ones who sent the letters to paypal. paypal responded by blocking the sites because they violate their TOS. i don't see how paypal is the bad company, as some have commented.

-another world


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 5, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Well, just one more year until I'm old enough to have my own credit card. I thought it was quite odd that a few sites weren't offering PayPal as an option anymore. I'm glad I now know the reason.


You could get a debit card. Works like a credit card, except that expenses are directly deducted from your account, so you don't have to deal with credit card fees


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 5, 2012)

Another World said:


> it would be nice if someone put the blame back on nintendo. they were the ones who sent the letters to paypal. paypal responded by blocking the sites because they violate their TOS. i don't see how paypal is the bad company, as some have commented.
> 
> -another world


Maybe you never had a bad experience with them but I certainly have and will never ever go back to them and when you put it that way it is nintendo's fault.


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 5, 2012)

That sucks but don't most people have a debit card? Don't get me wrong, I love using paypal as much as the next guy, but if there is no other choice, paying with a debit card directly isn't so bad.


----------



## Costello (Apr 5, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> That sucks but don't most people have a debit card? Don't get me wrong, I love using paypal as much as the next guy, but if there is no other choice, paying with a debit card directly isn't so bad.


I do believe that most people have a bank card yes. Except underage kids.


----------



## mjax (Apr 5, 2012)

Moneybookers.com could be a good answer.

I made an order of $30 or so at ETcome. When I went to pay using my credit card, I found out that one could only pay using Visa and not Mastercard which is what I have. I am therefore unable to place an order with them. I still wish to buy my stuff from them but I am unable to do so. Sent them an email asking about it and it went unanswered.


Edit: also, fuck Paypal.


----------



## Costello (Apr 5, 2012)

mjax said:


> Moneybookers.com could be a good answer.
> 
> I made an order of $30 or so at ETcome. When I went to pay using my credit card, I found out that one could only pay using Visa and not Mastercard which is what I have. I am therefore unable to place an order with them. I still wish to buy my stuff from them but I am unable to do so. Sent them an email asking about it and it went unanswered.
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure that they *do* support Mastercard now, they've recently added more payment methods.
this is what they told me that they now support:






Visa and mastercard are the two most used types of cards worldwide


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 5, 2012)

Costello said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > That sucks but don't most people have a debit card? Don't get me wrong, I love using paypal as much as the next guy, but if there is no other choice, paying with a debit card directly isn't so bad.
> ...


I have a bank card but it can't be used online for most places, they do offer a service that creates virtual limited credit cards for online use.
The downside of that is that there are many sites who doesn't support them including the 3DS eShop.
Well looks like it's time for me to get Mastercard or Visa. Sad thing that fees are pretty expensive here.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 5, 2012)

Costello said:


> id242 said:
> 
> 
> > A few alternatives to paypal.
> ...


2checkout and nearly all them sites will also shut you down if you have an illegal site (trust me i know) and most of them can't be trusted either


----------



## mjax (Apr 5, 2012)

Costello said:


> mjax said:
> 
> 
> > Moneybookers.com could be a good answer.
> ...



Nope, they *do* not. Try creating an order and it will only show Visa as payment method, when I select that and punch in the Mastercard, it says something like "Card not supported". The Mastercard picture on the website is wrong, sadly. Please see the picture in the spoiler for reference.



Spoiler


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 5, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> > no wonder lulz hacked the guys. they seem to ignore the fact tht it is allowed in some countries or they cracking down based on their country's law? they seem to be taking advantage of their market position. i guess cc or dc is probably a good option for now.
> ...



are they the same person...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 5, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> > shakirmoledina said:
> ...


I know shaunj66 and Costello are two separate accounts, and it is against the rules for anyone to have two accounts, so yeah I guess they're different people

I could be wrong and have lived the last 6 years in GBAtemp as a lie though 

In any case, at least payment by debit card is possible. I don't mind the extra charges as long as I get my carts


----------



## Costello (Apr 5, 2012)

@[member='mjax']: ah well thanks, they told me they were in the process of adding mastercard support, I assumed that was completed.
well if they only support Visa, thats going to be a bit tough to keep up


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 5, 2012)

1 thing you can use and it's 100% reliable is western union money transfers. the fees are a bit steep though

www.westernunion.com


----------



## Redhorse (Apr 5, 2012)

Just my experience I have been using Kickgaming for my cart needs for the past 4 years with awesome customer service. They accept Visa Mastercard, Amer Ex, as well as a few other net styled payment methods. They are Canada based and although not the cheapest, they are fast,shipping, high quality products and  the most important of all integrity among online sales, No I don't work for them, just thought others would like to know those that can be trusted,,, in my own experience. I've seen thier lik around here somewhere but bought from them long before reading them here.

All my experience may be because they are not YET outlawed HERE but I can't answer to that possibility, I do expect it coming though.

BTW to the person that said ..."most everyone uses them for illegal purposes anyway..'... you are making a major assumption there aren't you? Where I am and more importantly for WHAT I am using it for it is not illegal. The same may be said for all those people I personally know, who live around me that use one.

........Though I am aware some people are using them incorrectly for thier purpose and local.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 5, 2012)

what happened to putting money in an envelope pp

or actually, do you remember when people came to your frontdoor to sell you something? those were the days...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 5, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> what happened to putting money in an envelope pp


didn't you see that Simpsons episode when bart goes to the post office?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 5, 2012)

Interesting. Although I can not blame paypal entirely this does seem to be an end run around actually appearing in court and getting orders to stop either activities (see nonsense like the position of the US on online gambling) or sites (see most takedown orders) which is what I would expect and thus paypal get the extended middle finger.

As for credit cards I dislike them (indeed I do not have one despite the best efforts of my bank*) but do read up on their user agreement- they do actually have some fair protections/fraud compensation (although usually only up around the 50/5 pizzas/price of a new chart game before it kicks in) and more interestingly there are things like joint liability (company you purchased from gone bust or otherwise messing you around and you need to file a warranty claim- speak to your credit card company although numbers are similar if not a bit higher to the fraud stuff). Equally credit cards make it quite hard for small smalls to be transferred (you can do it but they most certainly do not make it a hassle free process for the store end).

As a rule of thumb debit cards might be slightly less secure in the sense that the fraud compensation they offer are not so hot but then again in the UK at least just about everyone from 11 upwards can get one.

Personally I solved the problem by opening a second account and using that for online stuff. Does quite well for stopping impulse buys as well whenever I float around tech gadget sites.

*for reference credit ratings outside the US are fairly meaningless unless you are actually applying for serious credit- some do but it might well be a cause to raise an eyebrow (certainly not standard practice) for new employers (even those that might require a criminal (crb) or enhanced crb) and landlords to do a proper credit check so "building a good credit rating" is not that important and also I can still pay for most things including utility bills and some aspects of tax in cash (see bank giro transfer).

"knock at your front door"..... portable payment options exist and I could well see the return of cash on delivery (maybe with an online deposit). Also I have finally seen companies offer mobile phone text/premium rate phone line payments which could be interesting.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 5, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> what happened to putting money in an envelope pp
> 
> or actually, do you remember when people came to your frontdoor to sell you something? those were the days...


Some of us still do that but its a little hard to do when your buying from China and the US.


----------



## Absurd (Apr 5, 2012)

It's not just Nintendo who've been in touch with PayPal though. SONY have gotten PayPal to refuse payment for any infringement devices for their consoles too, namely True Blue dongles and their 'Special' BD discs and also the clone JB-King and JB2USB dongles. How long until Microsoft get in on the act with retailers who supply 'coolrunners' and all the various bits of kit required to run ISO's from external drives? This is the tip of the iceberg boys and girls...

In a world run by corporations, how can you expect anything but the corporations to win?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 5, 2012)

I think getting stuff to hack the new consoles are going to be harder this time round, not because of the system but because i'm sure these companies will make it almost impossible to buy these things online, I sure hope mastercard and visa won't jump on the same train as paypal did.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 5, 2012)

There is a UK site that i use that will accept Visa and not Mastercard, but also will accept Paypal but if you want to use Paypal you have to contact them 1st.

So obviously they are using a work around.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 5, 2012)

Possibly Just Another Gamer but we already saw the start of this in various places where companies sell blank chips that are just CPLDs, FPGAs, PICs, some atmel gear or one of the many other programmable devices and maybe stuck on a slightly a custom board (it is a breakout board wouldn't you know) to interface it and get the end user to program them. Additional effort certainly but most of it gets reduced to plug this simple to make (or buy) wire into a port and press program.

Should that happen it will come to proving intent in which case someone like me does a bookmarks dump (all the following are totally legit and long standing electronics component supply companies- http://www.sparkfun.com/ http://www.element14.com/community/index.jspa http://www.jaycar.co.uk/ http://uk.mouser.com/Home.aspx http://www.rapidonline.com/ http://www.anglia.com/product_search/product_search/index.asp http://uk.farnell.com/ http://uk.rs-online.com/web/ http://www.digikey.co.uk/ http://uk.futureelectronics.com/en/Pages/index.aspx?OL=GB&Language=en-GB http://www.maplin.co.uk/ http://www.pamir.com/ http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/StoreCatalogDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10001&catalogId=10001 ) and says search any one of those for given part number, maybe points you at a custom PCB fab house and you are away. Not quite the piss easy nature of flash carts and mod devices today but not beyond anybody capable of following a set of instructions.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm too paranoid to give out my bank debit info. I'd advise prepaid debits for everyone since flashcart sites have been hacked before. I think one was hacked Christmas 2011 IIRC.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2012)

First paypal takes forever to sent money to my account, now they do this?!? 
I actually liked all the sites they effected too!


----------



## freaksloan (Apr 5, 2012)

I have never had an issue with Paypal, so I have nothing bad to say about them.

If I can't use Paypal, with my Citibank credit card, I can generate a one-time use unique number to make online purchases and it doesn't cost me anything.

Sorry, I am not giving out my actual credit card numbers to anybody online.


----------



## xxteargodxx (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh well looks like I won't be using PayPal no more, not just for this reason but because I owe them like $500 bucks lol.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 5, 2012)

xxteargodxx said:


> Oh well looks like I won't be using PayPal no more, not just for this reason but because I owe them like $500 bucks lol.





...how?


----------



## RoMee (Apr 5, 2012)

This sucks. I hate giving my credit card info to these Chinese website.


----------



## cory1492 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have to wonder if folks realize that paypal has been doing this sort of thing for a long long time now, even before ebay ate 'em - regardless of whether there was even any real legal question regarding the product folks who built their businesses/charities using paypal were collecting for. Just about any excuse (someone used a stolen cc - how that is the sellers fault is beyond me, your sales increased - you think they'd be happy for the extra business, the guy/gal at the pp office sitting in front of a keyboard was digging for a booger and couldn't pick a winner) and a balance is all it takes for pp to seize the funds in an account indefinitely - and it's put many many honest folks and charities in a very tight spot, often to the point of folding. That they claim to have a legal reason now... doesn't really change the fact they use it as an excuse to seize those funds, which any way you look at it it is outright theft and absolutely nothing grey-area about it at all.

What I don't understand is... why does everyone still seem to trust paypal? The only excuse I've ever seen is "because it hasn't happened to me" to which I'd add... "yet." And no, before you ask.. it hasn't happened to me, but I've watched it happen to various people I've known over the years, more often than not for no good reason. To be fair though, I'd love to hear of a story that saw PP release seized funds in a reasonable amount of time while being easy to get a hold of and deal with.


----------



## Smuff (Apr 5, 2012)

I can understand this with current hardware, but paypal have even forced a retro site in this country to remove a modchip from it's website for......... the *Sega Saturn* for fucks sake.
The damn thing died about 15years ago - Sega and the game developers make FUCK ALL money from the Saturn anymore, it's just eBay sellers scamming stuff for ridiculous prices on the second hand market, and yet they still want to prevent you buying a modchip for it.

Just another example of out of touch idiots making rules/laws about things they have no understanding of.


----------



## Edster (Apr 5, 2012)

What right does PayPal have to block sites? Firstly, they are about as crooked a company and one can get. They are not even a real bank and the fact that they can hold and freeze assets indefinitely should be a word of warning to all that plan to use them. I do not like PayPal. They offer a fake buyer and seller protection that only comes into play if they happen to lose funds. If you do, they could care less.

Everyone should find another source to pay with. PayPal is evil and should be governed by the same laws that banks do. Also, always used your credit card, at least you have some form of buyer protection. PayPal is great at charging fees. They suck at everything else.


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 5, 2012)

Edster said:


> What right does PayPal have to block sites? Firstly, they are about as crooked a company and one can get. They are not even a real bank and the fact that they can hold and freeze assets indefinitely should be a word of warning to all that plan to use them. I do not like PayPal. They offer a fake buyer and seller protection that only comes into play if they happen to lose funds. If you do, they could care less.
> 
> Everyone should find another source to pay with. PayPal is evil and should be governed by the same laws that banks do. Also, always used your credit card, at least you have some form of buyer protection. PayPal is great at charging fees. They suck at everything else.


Dude, relax, it probably even up to Paypal to do these things. They are probably being forced to by the big companies. Haven't you been reading this thread??


----------



## xxteargodxx (Apr 5, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> xxteargodxx said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well looks like I won't be using PayPal no more, not just for this reason but because I owe them like $500 bucks lol.
> ...


It was wrong on my part of course but here's what happened. Someone hacked my paypal, made a fradulent charge on it and so I reported it to paypal so they could investigate it and fix it. They told me to also report it to my bank as well so I did so my bank and paypal had their own separate investigations going. So suddenly a few weeks later I notice in my bank account that either my bank or paypal has refunded me because my account went from negative -$500 back to $16 & change which is what I originally had in there.

Then a few days later there was another $500 added into my account by my bank or paypal because since there were 2 separate investigations they both refunded me or something like that. So my happy ass thinking I had a free $500 bucks went and took it and went nuts with it aka put it in the real bank, under my mattress lol.

Next thing I know I get a call from paypal telling me I owe them $500 dollars and I ask why and they said because the $500 they put in my account was a hold until my bank covers it and then it'd go back to normal..Unfortunately, I had already given it to my parents to help out with bills & such so I haven't had a chance to pay it back since I am out of work.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 6, 2012)

Dammit. I bet that EPA thingy or whatever that group is that shuts down romsites has something to do with this. Whats the use of finding bypasses and hacks if Paypals gonna spit all over the right of privacy and just freeze your account because you bought a semi-legal flashcart?


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 6, 2012)

if I buy a visa vanilla card, how do i register it with my name and personal stuff. also if i buy a flashcart with it does the shipping cost simply just charge the card?


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd go with Alertpay if I were you.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Apr 6, 2012)

Paypal, without a credit card it's your only real choice, but their policies really suck.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 6, 2012)

cory1492 said:


> What I don't understand is... why does everyone still seem to trust paypal? The only excuse I've ever seen is "because it hasn't happened to me" to which I'd add... "yet." And no, before you ask.. it hasn't happened to me, but I've watched it happen to various people I've known over the years, more often than not for no good reason. To be fair though, I'd love to hear of a story that saw PP release seized funds in a reasonable amount of time while being easy to get a hold of and deal with.


I think the people who trust paypal is the people who never had a problem with them or something shit paypal didn't do to them yet so they still trust it and say its great but for us who had paypal screw up we chose for better methods but they'll see that paypal isn't that great in time when paypal does decide to screw them.


----------



## dilav (Apr 6, 2012)

I tried registering for a MoneyBookers and Alert Pay a while ago, spent over an hour and I could not get my account to confirm correctly and pay for my items.
I can't remember the details exactly, but I remember registered my Credit Cards and bank account on one of those sites. I also remember having to call in to close at least one of these accounts. It sure was frustrating.

I had a overall good experience with PayPal so far, I had to call them a few times and had my problems resolved quickly. Unfornately, I had my account limited today, I will have to see how this turns out...
It's too bad eBay is so popular as well as PayPal.


----------



## Haloman800 (Apr 7, 2012)

Costello said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > That sucks but don't most people have a debit card? Don't get me wrong, I love using paypal as much as the next guy, but if there is no other choice, paying with a debit card directly isn't so bad.
> ...



I'm an underaged "kid", and I have a bank card, it's a visa debit. BB&T gives me one for free.

I hope you guys know eBay owns PayPal, and they run it under a tight leash, so if you're that pissed at PP, then you may want to think twice before buying more crap on eBay, you're lining eBay/GayPal's pockets.


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 7, 2012)

Haloman800 said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > triassic911 said:
> ...


Proof/source?


----------



## Costello (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't think anyone needs any proof that Paypal belongs to ebay, it's pretty much common knowledge heh


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 7, 2012)

Umm... what does ebay have to do with paypal not allowing people to use them pay for flashcards?

I mean alot of people who would buy the flashcard probably would buy from a more trusted source than ebay.


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 7, 2012)

Costello said:


> I don't think anyone needs any proof that Paypal belongs to ebay, it's pretty much common knowledge heh


I honestly did not know this.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 7, 2012)

I think it's funny that people here are trying to find a replacement for PayPal. Whether you like them or not, PayPal has a monopolizing control over the "business" of transactions online. Don't do anything stupid, nothing stupid will happen to you.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 7, 2012)

So buying something you want online is stupid now?

Seriously if buying a flashcard is considered as "stupid" then buying a whole bunch of other things should count as well.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 7, 2012)

I never said any of that.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry I thought thats what you meant.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 7, 2012)

man that sucks but what can you do, it's more annoying for me because if you use your credit card directly, my bank charges a currency conversion fee because the website i am buying charges in dollars so that will hurt me more.


----------



## Huma (Apr 7, 2012)

eyes said:


> There is a UK site that i use that will accept Visa and not Mastercard, but also will accept Paypal but if you want to use Paypal you have to contact them 1st.
> 
> So obviously they are using a work around.



What's the website that you use. I'm also from the uk. Would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.cheapr4i.com/

EDIT: take a look at this thread http://gbatemp.net/topic/321118-r4ishoppercom-down/


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 17, 2012)

I've never liked paypal so I've always been using Visa and Mastercard instead to pay for stuff online and never had any issues. =3
Well, I got my first Visa when I was 16 which I used to cash in my salary from all the part times I worked and then two years ago I also got a Mastercard, so I own both types...


----------



## Supernova741 (Apr 17, 2012)

This seems kind off pointless. Most stores will just find a way around it. And for the stores that drop Paypal, people will just pay with a mastercard or visa. Even if you can't apply for one, there are more than enough pre-paid ones.


----------



## BalletDuckNinja (Apr 21, 2012)

Since when has etcome been saying they intend to add Mastercard as a payment option? I've been looking for a DSTWO for a while to get GBA and DS games on my 3DS, and eally want to get one from etcome.

What other sites do you recommend if etcome never does get mastercard as a payment option?


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2012)

Some Flashcart shops let you pay with paypal to their personal account if you ask to. I always use paypal , it's quick and safe just not great for those "controversal" things


----------



## flarn2006 (Jan 31, 2015)

Why does PayPal care about flashcarts? It's not like they're in the video game business.


----------



## II EXDEATH II (Mar 26, 2015)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> You could get a debit card. Works like a credit card, except that expenses are directly deducted from your account, so you don't have to deal with credit card fees


 

Not in Canada dude. most you can do is use debit card with paypal to buy a prepaid credit card online lol


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow. Conversation from 2012 getting bumped. 
We can probably let this one fade out until something new happens.


----------

